# 17 REM GROUP



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

HERE'S A GROUP AT ONLY 50 YARDS Testing my reload 17 rem--load is a 25gr 17 cal Wood Chuck Den HP bullet,,,24.o gr IMR 4320,,,,Going 3960 fps,,,26" t/c heavy custom barrel--------been playing around with a GR here and there ---Guess i'll keep this one--Heck if I only had a good trigger pull on the encore-- :biggrin: Oh!!!!! only 3 shot group-----------sb


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good bud


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That will certainly do for taking out any coyote that is unfortunate enough to come within range.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is some mighty fine shooting alright. Yotes don't stand a chance at all, or any other varmint. :smiley_10sign:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Skip. You'll be splattering chippies for sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

R&D complete.


----------

